# Saw a mt lion this morning



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty cool, there is a draw I normally see a small band of deer in during my morning commute, no deer today but some movement caught my eye so I pulled over for a better look. Sure enough, pretty big lion was sneaking up through the oakbrush 275ish yards away. Wish I'd had my good camera with me, pretty rare to see one along a highway.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now, The Wasatch front, from Af canyon to I-84 ,
has the highest concentration of mountain lions per square mile
in the state ..... And by a large margin.--It is cool to see them..


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is cool. Did you have binos? How long were you able to watch him?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> That is cool. Did you have binos? How long were you able to watch him?


Only thing in the vehicle was a 8x monocular. Got to watch him for 3-4 minutes as he moved up and finally over the ridge. Its pretty amazing how stealthy they are when traveling.

-DallanC


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Right now, The Wasatch front, from Af canyon to I-84 ,
> has the highest concentration of mountain lions per square mile
> in the state ..... And by a large margin.--It is cool to see them..


Thats a surprise, I spend a ton of time in the hills around AF canyon and I rarely see tracks and still havent seen a cat yet.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is cool. We would have them killing deer in my neighborhood growing up fairly regularly from Oct-April (Highland/Alpine). Only saw one in the area personally when a juvenile treed in front of the middle school, but I have seen tons of sign on the wasatch.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Only saw one in the area personally when a juvenile treed in front of the middle school, but I have seen tons of sign on the wasatch.


It's a small world. I was witness to this event, as well. I still have a picture somewhere of that little guy hissing and spitting from a cage in the back of a DWR truck.


----------



## Mountain lion lover (Feb 3, 2014)

*I saw 5 mountain lions within 6 feet of me.*

Only six feet away on the mud in front of me there were 4 lions and 1 by the Provo river about 35 feet away.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The usual/unlikely sinerio happened to me today ......

Saw a young lion without hounds, making my way up through a canyon.

Was a young juvinial cat, non the less, a lion .....20 feet before it tan off.


----------

